# Dale Walborn Reservoir



## ZEBRACON1

Looking for info on this reservoir. Never been there before but plan on it this spring. Fishing for LM bass primarily. Thanks for all replies.... good fishing !!!


----------



## leeabu

There are good ones in there, but they have gotten awful hard to find the last couple of years. Crankbaits and carolina rigs on the long points and buzzbaits in the grass are good bets. Chartreuse is a good color.


----------



## dcross765

I've only caught 3 big bass over 5lbs. ever around Akron. 2 out of Mogadore and 1 outta Walbourn. The north end under the bridge to the right from the launch. The bay to the left is a great spot. Throwing a chartruese fat a bomber. Buddy took a pix with his phone and then deleted it. Great bass and croppie lake. Croppies over by the dam. White hair jigs tipped with minnows. Tried for eyes a few times with no luck.


----------



## Erterbass

ZEBRACON1 said:


> Looking for info on this reservoir. Never been there before but plan on it this spring. Fishing for LM bass primarily. Thanks for all replies.... good fishing !!!


I'm with Leeabu. Nice bass when you can find them - the lake is not the best for bass reproduction with the coffee-colored water and LOTS of carp. But when you do find the bass they are typically nice and chunky. Shoot for sharp drops and ledges and flats/bays in the early morning and evening. And again, Leeabu hit it on the head: chartreuse is the color (because of the stain of the water). Try chartreuse & blue or chartreuse & lime combos. Here's a nice 4.5lber from last year caught on a chartreuse/blue Bandit 200:










If you strike out with the bass you can have a lot of fun with the crappie  

Bob


----------



## ZEBRACON1

Thats a beautiful bass.... that is what we'll be looking for this spring. It seems like there isn't much out there in the way of fishing maps etc for this reservoir. I was curious about the water depth. Are there any maps available ? I can't find much on the net...


----------



## legendaryyaj

Ive fished it twice with nothing of great size to show for. Its a tough lake for me especially with the water being murky.


----------



## keepinitreel

My buddy does real well for numbers of crappie but not on size. He will not give up his secret spots.

Erterbass,

Is that a carolina skiff in your picture? That is the first thing I noticed although the bass was nice!

I just bought a a 14' and can not wait to take it out.


----------



## Erterbass

keepinitreel said:


> Erterbass,
> 
> Is that a carolina skiff in your picture? That is the first thing I noticed although the bass was nice!
> 
> I just bought a a 14' and can not wait to take it out.


Yep, it's a 14 footer that I plan on modifying - foot control trolling motor up front, some storage, etc. Just haven't gotten around to it yet...

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## Erterbass

ZEBRACON1 said:


> Thats a beautiful bass.... that is what we'll be looking for this spring. It seems like there isn't much out there in the way of fishing maps etc for this reservoir. I was curious about the water depth. Are there any maps available ? I can't find much on the net...


The only maps that I've seen that are very good - especially for Walborn - are those that I've seen in Wally World in the fishing department. They are the Northern/Southern Ohio lakes & reservoirs books that have basically all of the fishable lakes in them with descriptions and lake maps. They run about $20 bucks or so...

The thing about Walborn is that it takes a lot of time to learn the lake because the original creek (Deer Creek) winds all over the place and there are actually some fairly deep spots (the deepest I've found is 23 feet.) Deep is relative, I know  

It looks really shallow but when you know where the channels are and the original creek beds you'll find the bass.

Bob


----------



## dull hook

ZEBRACON1 said:


> Looking for info on this reservoir. Never been there before but plan on it this spring. Fishing for LM bass primarily. Thanks for all replies.... good fishing !!!


I fished there a few times last year. Lots of small crappie and bluegill. Caught one 18" wally. Thought it was a catfish till I got it to the boat. I tried for some bass a few times but not much luck. The water is very merky and not much weeds for the bass to hide in. I fish Mogadore Res. alot. No shortage of weeds there. I keep a boat there all summer. Only 10 min from my house. Great for bass in early spring before the weeds really get going.
Good luck at Walborn.


----------



## gwhip54

Good Lake for Chan-cats caught some big ones their


----------



## dtigers1984

I've fished Dale Walborn for 15 years now, and here is my two cents. There are big bass in the lake, but not big numbers. There are big numbers of crappie, but not much size. I have still never seen a walleye caught in this lake. While the ODNR did stock them for awhile, they have since quit due to poor survival rates. 
The maps for this lake generally stink. Stark County parks are responsible for this lake, and their mapping program is pretty rudimentary so far. The best map I have found is located in the Northern Ohio Fishing Map Guide printed by Sportsman's Connection. I think I got my copy at Wal-mart for about $20. 

Also, Stark Parks patrols this area big time, so have your fishing license handy at all times. One day two years ago, two different rangers checked my fishing license in the same day. When I inquired as to why this was necessary, the ranger told me there was a shift change. 
Finally, the Stark Parks do have beautiful facilities at the launch ramp. Good bathrooms, a snack bar, and they sell live bait! You can also rent boats at the lake. They have Carolina Skiff's with oars, but you can bring your own trolling motor. I don't think they let you bring a gas motor any more.

Just my two cents. Good luck fishing.


----------



## bountyhunter

I know a guy that caught a 5#eye out of the spillway at the dam . two yrs back. makes me wonder about deer creek down stream . there should be eyes in that lake??


----------



## Nipididdee

Make it a 2 day trip and check out the sister of Walborn...Deer Creek!

Both IMHO are super bigbass lakes. 

As with any body of water the bite can be hot or suck given particular circumstances. But if you get on a body of water with higher population of BIG bites you just helped yourself.

Here is a pic of an almost 25lb bag taken in mid November from DC- they're in Walborn too:


A club event last year on DC had unheard of top 3 weights with well over a 4lb average in the top 15 fish.

Checkout our Electric Elite events for 2008 visiting DC twice this year and other great NE Ohio electric motor fisheries like Mogadore-LaDue-Hodgson.
http://www.dobass.com/08EEI/FISHGREEN1000.html

Give us a report on your Walborn trip!!!

nip

ps- there are some very good maps on navionics chips...


----------



## ZEBRACON1

Thanks for the pics ! The responses I've gotten from this post have been beyond my expectations... this has got to be the best forum for Ohio anglers on the net. The people make the forum , thats for sure. I'll definately post a report once we get the lines wet. It looks like we will have to consider Deer Creek as well as Milton. We come from around the MWCD lake region. I've fished the Portage Lakes before. Atwood is about as far north as we get. Looking forward to testing some new water though ! Thanks again for all the input.


----------



## c. j. stone

I think DW is a 9.9 hp limit lake. You may be able to launch a larger hp'd boat but I think you'd have to use your electric trolling motor(s). Can't personally say for sure, but I've heard DC is a fair walleye lake as well. Not sure about HP's limits there though. I know it's considered a good crappie lake-size and quantities.


----------



## dtigers1984

Walborn has a 9.9 horsepower limit. Deer Creek is electric only.


----------



## jeff-bob

The ramp at Deer Creek is terrible. Gravel and shallow (flat). The Stark Parks passed a levy last year that I heard is going to get a new ramp and parking lot. That can be good and bad! DC has big fish - in big numbers! Timing is everything.


----------



## jcustunner24

To the comment about Stark Parks checking licenses, I have zero issue with that whatsoever. I find that the best fishermen are the ones who do it the legal way. Nothing gets my goat more than seeing someone with a bucket full of non-keepers. You can almost assure yourself they aren't licensed fishermen. While I think Bob Taft was a moron and raising the cost for a license as much as he did was criminal (it's 19 now... wasn't too long ago that it was 6), when I consider the number of times I go fishing per season, my license costs me less than a quarter every time I use it.

I wish they'd check everyone.

Where are these two places? Those bass are worth the trip... even if I get skunked the first time I try.


----------



## jcustunner24

Forget the question. I see they're in Alliance. Are they worth the drive from Springfield?

Has anyone done well from shore at Walborn, Deer Creek, or Sippo?


----------



## Erterbass

jcustunner24 said:


> Forget the question. I see they're in Alliance. Are they worth the drive from Springfield?
> 
> Has anyone done well from shore at Walborn, Deer Creek, or Sippo?


Walborn has a number of paths that circle the lake - used by fishermen, bicyclers, walkers, etc. As a matter of fact, I fished Walborn for a long time exclusively from shore before I got my skiff and had good success with bass, crappie and cats.

Are they worth the drive from Springfield? IMO the answer is absolutely. Like with most lakes you visit for the first time you'll have a steep learning curve but head out Rt. 224 to 44, head south to just past the Stark County line, hang a left on Price Road, drive 4 or 5 miles and you'll hit Walborn. If you want to go to Deer Creek, just keep heading east on Price Road about 3 more miles or so and you'll see the lake.

Now don't you all take out any of the big bass  (C&R only, OK?) but have fun when you visit 

Bob


----------



## jcustunner24

Thanks for the info bud. I'll add it to my list of spring fishing trips. Don't worry about me leaving with any bass. I'm strictly C&R at public locations. In fact, I don't use live bait, so I never even have a bucket to tempt me when I'm out.


----------



## ZEBRACON1

We never keep bass. Thats what cameras are for.


----------



## Lewzer

> head out Rt. 224 to 44, head south to just past the Stark County line, hang a left on Price Road, drive 4 or 5 miles and you'll hit Walborn.


Not to be picky but turn left on Pontius Rd. Once you cross Marlboro Ave. it turns into Price Rd.
Just don't want you to miss your turn.


----------



## jcustunner24

Thanks Lewzer. I probably would've found it eventually because when I'm near a lake that's new to me I like to kind of tour the surrounding area to see what it has to offer in terms of greasy spoon restaurants and bait shops. Thanks for keeping me headed in the right direction though.


----------



## Steel Cranium

jcustunner24 said:


> Has anyone done well from shore at Walborn, Deer Creek, or Sippo?


Sippo: Not a lot of shore fishing available where the structure is located. That lake is pretty silt filled, and have only had luck prying bass out of the pads with frogs and tubes. 

Walborn: A much larger lake than Sippo with a lot of area to investigate. For starters, make a tight left out of the ramp and follow the shoreline around the corner toward the dam area. Keep an eye on the finder to locate a good point that seems to hold some fish early and late in the day. Lack of weeds and the water color make the experience at Mogadore or Nimisila better. 15" minimum size for bass with increased wildlife patrols probably keeps the avarage size bigger.


----------



## Erterbass

Lewzer said:


> Not to be picky but turn left on Pontius Rd. Once you cross Marlboro Ave. it turns into Price Rd.
> Just don't want you to miss your turn.


Thanks, Lewzer, you're right. I live in Hartville and should have known that... 

Bob


----------



## TIGHTLINER

So far all the reports that I've heard here are dead on with my experiences there. That is why I was so reluctant to chime in. It's definitely a sleeper lake for big fish. The Channel Catfish can be extraordinary at times when you find the right areas. The small lake limit for Channel Catfish also applies to Walborn, which helps out quite a bit.


----------



## c. j. stone

From what I've read so far, Walborn sounds like a real good channel cat lake.
I'm starting to figure out what happened to the walleye stockers the state put in there many years ago and never heard anything about any being caught-they all got eaten. Catfish are fish eating machines. I once found a 3inch catfish in a bucket of minnows and put the cute little guy in my gold fish tank. He was not as big as the smallest one of the other fish and he didn't seem at all interested in the food flakes I fed them! In a couple weeks, all the other fish but the rapidly growing cat were gone!! I tossed him in a small pond the next weekend. The fishing in that pond got poorer and poorer in just a few years time.


----------



## BassTrackerJoe

walborn is alright but would goto deer creek anytime...fished deer creek for 15 years now...when i first started going there could be there all day and not see another person...have caught many 5 pounders out of that lake...buddy caught 17 3/4 inch crappie...didnt know what it was at first when he got it out of the water...good luck and bring on the 50 degree water!!!!


----------



## snake69

Erterbass,
I always thought Deer Creek was down on the south end of Berlin, that you had to turn opposite the airport there on, what is it, 225? Isn't that Deer Creek back in there, picnic tables and all?


----------



## Nipididdee

Some easy map links...

http://www.dobass.com/08EEI/FISHGREEN1000.html


----------



## snake69

Ok, same place. I was just thinking of it from a different area, screwed my thinking up a little!


----------



## Erterbass

snake69 said:


> Erterbass,
> I always thought Deer Creek was down on the south end of Berlin, that you had to turn opposite the airport there on, what is it, 225? Isn't that Deer Creek back in there, picnic tables and all?


Yep, Deer Creek is south of Berlin to the west of Rt. 225.

When you head west on Price Rd. from 225 across from the airport you cross over the confluence of the Mahoning River and the outflow from Deer Creek. Keep heading west on Price and you'll hit Deer Creek reservoir; as you keep going west on Price you'll see Deer Creek on your left (the creek itself, not the lake) and then you'll hit Walborn.

That whole system runs like this:

Walborn Reservoir drains into Deer Creek Reservoir via Deer Creek creek  Westville Lakes and Deer Creek Reservoir drain into the Mahoning River which flows into Berlin Reservoir which drains into Milton which turns into the Mahoning River again...

Check out this link. Switch to Aerial Image (satellite), zoom out and you can see the whole system and how it drains all the way to the Ohio River.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...hone=&spurl=0&&q=deer creek park&qc=Reservoir


Amazing amount of fishing through that whole system  

Bob


----------



## HeadHunterDoug

Here are some decent maps of Walborn. Going night fishing there tonight. I have caught some big channels here in the past. But no bass for about 10 years. I haven't really tried though. I will post them in a second.


----------



## HeadHunterDoug

Man I hate being new to this site


----------



## HeadHunterDoug

http://www.sportsmansconnection.com/downloads/ohio/downloadinfo/12141-Dale_Walborn_Reservoir/ it'll cost ya like $2 i think. But the book at walmart is a better deal


----------



## bassinkrazy

are these the same 2 lakes in stark county that charge a 100 dollars aday for any type of group event like a club tourney. unless your from stark county then its half the cost ................. ah! yes they are......... these lakes were hardlly ever used a few years ago until local clubs were asked to bring more awareness to these lakes which a number of clubs did as good fisherman do ! and now a 100 dollars for everyday you have a club tourney on either lake or even a group that enjoys walking the trails if its a group its a CHARGE!!! ...
Sad.........


----------



## HeadHunterDoug

I'm not sure about the charging for club tourneys. But I went there last night for night fishing for catfish and we caught a half dozen 7-10 inch channels in about 2 hours. And 1 grass carp about 22 inches. Not much else.


----------



## Huntinbull

I wish the park entrance and boat ramp were open later. Would love to get some night fishing in from my boat.


----------



## lotaluck

I hear you Huntinbill, when the county first took it over from the state I had no Idea they made it a sun up to down park. I put my boat in at about 8:00 PM and used my trolling moter to motor down to the south end. Made it to my spot just in time for the top water bite and wouldent you know it a Ranger starts calling me in on his bull horn. I am sure he was not happy because it took me a while to get back, he waited for me to get trailerd and then locked the gate behind me.

Wonder why??


----------



## lotaluck

And I too agree, nice size bass but I always struggle for numbers. Im a numers guy, I would rather catch 5 2lbers than 1 5lbr. So Wallburn gets little use on my end!


----------



## Erterbass

Caught this one two weeks ago off a sloping point right above deeper water. Dragged a Texas-rigged 10" Powerbait worm down the point - just as it started to drop into deeper water "Tap, Tap" and the fight was on.

4lbs 6oz, 21 inches long. Caught two more in another area nearly identical in size - one super skinny and the other very fat. Pics are on my camera in my tackle bag in the hot garage and I'm too lazy to go get it...










Bob


----------

